# rice?



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

okay...so i'm thinking about putting my trim on the right side trunk lid (SE-L). most other sentra models, and 200sx have thiers... GXE, SE-R, etc. but my fairly rare SE-L has nothing. so i was thinking about either a) fashioning a "SE-L" from the "SENTRA" sticky letters; i'd just order it from nissan for like $18 and see how it turns out. or b) find another "SE Limited" rectangular badge like the one that on my fenders. (not that lame oval "Limited" one). but anyway, i called courtesy nissan, and they didn't even know what i was talking about, and couldn't find that badge at all. but suppose i could find it, would having three on the car, or putting the "SE-L" on be ricey? i could take the two off the fenders, and just relocate one to the trunk lid too. so anyway...just wanting opinions on it. i'll try to put up pics of the badge i'm talking about later tonight.

edit:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

People take the emblems off, some leave them on. It's just a matter of personal preference. Sometimes you just have to ask yourself, "How would I like my rice today?"


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

Coco said:


> People take the emblems off, some leave them on. It's just a matter of personal preference. Sometimes you just have to ask yourself, "How would I like my rice today?"


what's up with you and the clowns?

yeah, it's not like i'm putting a GTR on the back, or SpecV...but still. just wanted input. thanks.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Clowns? :shrug: It's a mystery to me.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i think putting SE-L would look pretty sweet. 

i personaly havent seen it done.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

get the 'SE-R' lettering and the 'GLE' lettering. Then you can piece together 'SE-' and 'L'

Look at my avitar, he used SE-R and GXE


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

he said it would be about 18 for the GLE and 21 for the SE-R.... i need to find some used i think. and i need to figure out which years i need to go with the same look as on my 99.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

IMO as long as it makes sense for the car you doing it to, do whatever you want. Like you said earlier...it's not like you're putting Spec V on a GXE.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

phreako said:


> he said it would be about 18 for the GLE and 21 for the SE-R.... i need to find some used i think. and i need to figure out which years i need to go with the same look as on my 99.


Who did you ask? Those prices seem high. You cannot peel them off of another car, they come off in bits. When I took the emblems off my 97, it took forever b/c I had to chunk it off. You will never get a whole letter off a JY car. If you haven't already, call up Greg V. and see what prices he has (909 694 6912)


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Who did you ask? Those prices seem high. You cannot peel them off of another car, they come off in bits. When I took the emblems off my 97, it took forever b/c I had to chunk it off. You will never get a whole letter off a JY car. If you haven't already, call up Greg V. and see what prices he has (909 694 6912)


cool...i'll give him a try. was courtesy that i called earlier...and they had no idea about the square SE-Limited badge on my fenders.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

phreako said:


> cool...i'll give him a try. was courtesy that i called earlier...and they had no idea about the square SE-Limited badge on my fenders.


greg is alot more knowledgable, he;s pretty much one of us on here.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

se-l badges would look cool, just make sure you can back them up...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> se-l badges would look cool, just make sure you can back them up...


 are you referring to the Imposter?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> are you referring to the Imposter?



oh, no. not at all. i didnt know you had them... :thumbup:


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

so...this is the badge i was thinking about relocating to the trunk. would probably just take both off the fenders and put one on the trunk lid, as long as it didn't look akward. not sure what adhesive i should use though if i try it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

phreako said:


> so...this is the badge i was thinking about relocating to the trunk. would probably just take both off the fenders and put one on the trunk lid, as long as it didn't look akward. not sure what adhesive i should use though if i try it.


I would keep them on the fenders, IMO.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L, that kicks ass. I'm so doing it, where'd you get the badges from? I know u mixed the SE-R and GXE


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

Sanyo said:


> Ninety-Nine SE-L, that kicks ass. I'm so doing it, where'd you get the badges from? I know u mixed the SE-R and GXE


they came on the car...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\
yeah... dont put badges on a car that don't belong. If your not driving a 99 SE limited, dont put the 99 SE limited badges on... please.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

it isn't as bad as a Dodge Avenger GT-R or a Celica APC-Edition but still I don't see the point of it. No one's gunna go up to your car and say, "WOW! is that an SE-L?!?! AWESOME! You can fool idiots with a GT-R badge but no one really knows what a SE-L is


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sanyo said:


> Ninety-Nine SE-L, that kicks ass. I'm so doing it, where'd you get the badges from? I know u mixed the SE-R and GXE


lol, ya, those 2 emblems on the fenders came with the car. b/c it's an SE Limited.

I may mix up SE-R and GLE and make myself a nice 'SE-L' on the back of the car, but only b/c it's really an SE-L.

DAMN, I SO CAN'T WAIT TO GET THE CAR IN. I HAD A DREAM I WAS DRIVING IT. I think riding a bike is getting to me.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

Dry said:


> /\
> yeah... dont put badges on a car that don't belong. If your not driving a 99 SE limited, dont put the 99 SE limited badges on... please.


i have a 99 se-L...nevermind.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I wasn't gonna put them on their to make people think I got an SE model, I want people to laugh because it was a SE-X model, and thats not model of sentras at all;/


----------

